# '08-'10 Ford Superduties- considering going to the dark side...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I'm thinking about going over to the darkside and buying a new/slightly used F250 or F350. I'm wondering which engine you guys recommend, as well as known issues with them. I'm looking for a RC/LB 4x4, and am looking to spend less than $38K. Any thoughts on the V10? 6.4L Powerstroke? 5.4L V8? How's the Torqshift trans? I'm a GM guy so please enlighten me...

It will be a daily driver, as well as towing trailers up to 13,000LBS or so 1-2x/week locally. Will also be used to tow a 3K trailer daily in the summer, and plowing drives in the winter.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We have 2 09's and love them. (6.4 diesels) I would not even consider a 5.4, we have had them and they are very under powered. The v10's do ok but the 6.4 is leaps and bounds above them. With a few modifications our 09 RC F-350 gets right at 18mpg. The TQ shift is a great transmission. Crisp fast shifts and reliable, pretty reasonable if you ever have to rebuild it. I just wish I would have ordered a 2010 reg cab dually before the 2011's came out :{
Robert
p.s. how does your 6.0 run? I have a friend who is looking at buying one because he hates the smell of diesels lol


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1022625 said:


> We have 2 09's and love them. (6.4 diesels) I would not even consider a 5.4, we have had them and they are very under powered. The v10's do ok but the 6.4 is leaps and bounds above them. With a few modifications our 09 RC F-350 gets right at 18mpg. The TQ shift is a great transmission. Crisp fast shifts and reliable, pretty reasonable if you ever have to rebuild it. I just wish I would have ordered a 2010 reg cab dually before the 2011's came out :{
> Robert
> p.s. how does your 6.0 run? I have a friend who is looking at buying one because he hates the smell of diesels lol


What modifications did you do, or did you yank the dpf off and tune?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If your going over to a Ford then you only need a F150 to do the same work as a Chevy 2500!


----------



## chasity2682 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have the 2010 V10 F350 and I can tell you the power is crazy I pull a Tandem trailer that weighs 2000 LBS with my mini backhoe that is almost 4000lbs with attatchments and you would never even know you had something on the hitch. The down fall is it cost me 100$ to fill the tank and I onlg make it about 380 KM, you can pretty much pass anything but a gas station. I picked up my truck for 38k plus tax and that was a build to spec XL model. If i were you though I would wait for the 2011. The new V8 Comes with more HP than my V10 :realmad: but it has a little less lbs torque. if you are using it for an everyday drive i wouldn't touch the V10 unless you got lots of Gas cards for Xmas


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes...I am a GM guy...and I will be as non-biased as possible...if you really want to duke it out, wait untill the 2011 trucks come out this summer, and then compare and contrast the two if you are considering new, whether it be gas or diesel.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 2008 F250 and just took it in to the dealer to get both exhaust manifold replaced.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

silvetouch;1022663 said:


> I have a 2008 F250 and just took it in to the dealer to get both exhaust manifold replaced.


Which engine?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Newdude;1022657 said:


> Yes...I am a GM guy...and I will be as non-biased as possible...if you really want to duke it out, wait untill the 2011 trucks come out this summer, and then compare and contrast the two if you are considering new, whether it be gas or diesel.


I'm a GM guy too (obviously)... but looking at the new 2011 GM's, I'm not that overly impressed. I see that the DMax will have the new emissions item- more $$$, the chassis still retains the front torsion bars, and the same lower ride height. I also haven't exactly had the best luck with my '03 (have spent about $8-9K on it over the past 3 years in repairs- new front end, numerous leaks, e-brake, brakes, CEL issue, etc)... so I'm thinking of giving a Ford a shot- drove one over the summer with the PSD, and I've gotta say- the thing had some serious power!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Let me ask this- who has more than 60K on a 6.4L PSD? What kind of MPG are you seeing (stock- no mods)? How about the rest of the truck- known issues?

I'm looking at a Used '08 F350 6.4L RC/LB SRW 4x4 XLT... 17K miles, asking $34,000 from a Ford dealer with the balance of the factory warranty.... thoughts? How are the '08's?

Would the 6.0PSD or the 6.4PSD be a better engine?


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

mkwl;1022894 said:


> which engine?


 5.4 v-8 .


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

silvetouch;1022983 said:


> 5.4 v-8 .


Interesting- this is a common issue on the GM 6.0L's as well... hmmm...


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

yeah, i also have an 02 F350 with the V10 and a 97 f350 with the 5.8 ; both have the same problem.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Any other big issues with your Fords?

How's the V10 for reliability... dare I ask what kind of mileage you see highway?


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

mkwl;1023005 said:


> Any other big issues with your Fords?
> 
> How's the V10 for reliability... dare I ask what kind of mileage you see highway?


not too many issues...it doesn't really go on the highway...its pretty much, just a plow truck.
It just have all new trans lines put in and the oil pan is going to need replacing shortly.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

KJ Cramer;1022629 said:


> What modifications did you do, or did you yank the dpf off and tune?


Ditched the DPF/DOC and the muffler. Sct custom tuning and egr blockoff's. Will be installing S&B intakes in a week or so.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

mkwl;1022899 said:


> Let me ask this- who has more than 60K on a 6.4L PSD? What kind of MPG are you seeing (stock- no mods)? How about the rest of the truck- known issues?
> 
> I'm looking at a Used '08 F350 6.4L RC/LB SRW 4x4 XLT... 17K miles, asking $34,000 from a Ford dealer with the balance of the factory warranty.... thoughts? How are the '08's?
> 
> Would the 6.0PSD or the 6.4PSD be a better engine?


I have a friend with a 08, 120k miles with no issues. 
The 6.4PSD is a much better motor then the 6.0PSD
Robert


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Any input on the 6.0 versus the 6.4 PSD?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I just gave my opinion lol


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

rob_cook2001;1023052 said:


> I have a friend with a 08, 120k miles with no issues.
> The 6.4PSD is a much better motor then the 6.0PSD
> Robert


Ok- I'm looking at a '08 350 with the 6.4- It's my understanding '08 was the first year for the 6.4- any issues to look out for?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The early 08's had some issues but the later ones, job 2 and job 3 seam to be great.
See if you can find out if it is a job 1 2 or 3.
Robert


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

rob_cook2001;1023088 said:


> The early 08's had some issues but the later ones, job 2 and job 3 seam to be great.
> See if you can find out if it is a job 1 2 or 3.
> Robert


How would this be determined? By VIN? MFG date?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

See if you can get both and post them. One of us should be able to figure it out for you.
Robert


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

just to be safe, id steer clear of job 1 & 2 trucks. yes there are some out there that are fine, but the majority of them have a few issues:

rad problems 
venturi T updates (not a big issue)
bad pcm programming 
some turbo issues
fuel in oil
bad batch of charge air coolers.

my 09 has been flawless, ive put almost 30K on it in the first year.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

1FTWF31R08ED95237

Here's one '08 Vin


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

have someone run an oasis report. that will show you how many times its been in the shop and for what purpose. if its been there alot then id steer clear.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

1FTSF31R18EE00458

Here's another '08 VIN. Question- if I buy from a non-ford dealer- will the warranty coverage still remain? I bought my current truck with no warranty (mistake), and want to have warranty coverage this time!

Would a '10 be in the clear as far as issues go?


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

mkwl;1023005 said:


> Any other big issues with your Fords?
> 
> How's the V10 for reliability... dare I ask what kind of mileage you see highway?


My 08 gets 12.9 on the highway at about 75mph and gets about 11.5 pulling my boat in the summer.This was the first winter plowing with it and it gets about 6. I don't really pull anything really heavy so I opted for the V10 more power than I really need.But its not my daily driver so gas mileage isn't a problem.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

mkwl;1023107 said:


> 1FTSF31R18EE00458
> 
> Here's another '08 VIN. Question- if I buy from a non-ford dealer- will the warranty coverage still remain? I bought my current truck with no warranty (mistake), and want to have warranty coverage this time!
> 
> Would a '10 be in the clear as far as issues go?


If it still has Factory Warranty it doesn't matter where you buy it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

2010's are definitely in the clear.

im looking for an f550 and just to be safe, im only considering 2009-2010's.

my 350 is a late build 09 (early build srw's were available with 3.73 gears)


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Tbrothers;1023132 said:


> If it still has Factory Warranty it doesn't matter where you buy it.


Ok thanks for the info- how does the warranty transfer? You'll have to excuse me- I've never bought a used truck with warranty remaining.


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a 2008 F350 6.4 Diesel, Crew Cab, Short Box with 36,000 miles on it and I love the truck, I use it to plow with and it has yet to fail me and will push the heaviest snow with no trouble, I also use it to pull our 32' enclosed tag, race car trailer, when loaded the trailer weighs over 13,000 pounds and my truck pulls it like nothing is back their. I'm in the process of buying a 2010 before their all gone.....

The only thing I will say, is this truck is very nose heavy with the 6.4 and if your gonna plow with an 8' Pro Plus that weighs 800pds, your gonna need to run with about 1,000 pounds of ballast at the tailgate if you dont have a spreader.....


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

mkwl 
A 09 or 10 would defiantly be in the clear. I will try to get my friend to run a oasis report today. How many miles are on this truck your looking at?
Robert


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*super duty*

I have just went on to my second 6.4 PSD. I bought a 2008 super duty in Oct of 2007 about when they came out with it. This truck was a F350 crew cap short bed lariat with everything in it. In the two years I had the truck I did not have one problem with it. I just sold this truck in Nov of 09 for a 2010 same truck F350 6.4 PSD super duty with the lariat plus. so far the 2010 has been a good truck. As far as my 2008 its was a good truck I used the truck as my every day vehicle, I also plow with it and pull my skid steer around with it when I have to. The truck had 57,689 miles on it when I sold it. I do no some people that had trouble with them a buddy of mine had has bought back by ford because it had lots of problems. His truck all ways has something wrong with it. I have had great luck with fords I have had many 6.0 PSD and 7.3 and not really had any problems nock on wood. I know you live in NJ if you want to come down and test mine out for a little bit send me a pm.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Heres a quick tip matt for when you are looking online for one, and someone correct me if im wrong. The job 3 2008 build date trucks have the bigger front air dam so thats a easy way to tell what build it is if youre not there to look in the door. Like everyone else said stick with a job 3 or newer truck. When I replace my truck itll most likely be a 09-10 F350.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Lots of bugs in a job 1, not so many in a 2 but as said earlier stick with a job 3, super dutys are the best looking truck out there, if 80 percent of their newer diesel werent complete sh!t (dont argue that) id buy one in a heartbeat


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Job 2 was assembled on or after 07/30/07

Job 3 was assembled on or after 01/02/08


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> if 80 percent of their newer diesel werent complete sh!t (dont argue that) id buy one in a heartbeat


how does 80% make sense it was agreed that there are 2 full years of good production and job 2&3 motors are relatively safe?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm thinking Dmax is going to be the way to go- I've done some reading online- seems like the 6.4's have A LOT Of issues...


----------



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

Were picking up our 2010 F350 SD Lariat 6.4L today from Arlington Heights Ford....thier cutting some great deals on whats left of the 2010's and 0% financing makes buy new the way to go when you look at the numbers and the high prices of a low milage used truck. Just my .02


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

badabing1512;1024004 said:


> Lots of bugs in a job 1, not so many in a 2 but as said earlier stick with a job 3, super dutys are the best looking truck out there, if 80 percent of their newer diesel werent complete sh!t (dont argue that) id buy one in a heartbeat


I will argue with that. 80%??? Are you off your meds or something? If 80% were junk they would be out of business. I will agree the 6.0's had way to many problems but I am willing to bet over 1/2 of the 6.0's made have never been to the shop. The 6.4's are great motors. The thing you have to remember is the guys who are not having any problems with there trucks are not seeking out forums to say "another great day with my truck" or " another 10k miles without issues".
Robert


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1024337 said:


> I will argue with that. 80%??? Are you off your meds or something? If 80% were junk they would be out of business. I will agree the 6.0's had way to many problems but I am willing to bet over 1/2 of the 6.0's made have never been to the shop. The 6.4's are great motors. The thing you have to remember is the guys who are not having any problems with there trucks are not seeking out forums to say "another great day with my truck" or " another 10k miles without issues".
> Robert


I'll go out of my way and post something good. 20,000 on my job 3 '08 6.4 bought brand new one year ago this April, NO problems at all with anything, daily driver/work truck/plow truck it tows 6,000+ everyday I go to work and then some. I used to own a half ton with the 5.4 in it, had one leaky exhaust manifold in the 5 years 115,000 miles that I owned that, no other problems. I have always had good luck with the 3 Fords I have owned. I have driven Dodges and GMs for work and all vehicles have their issues, but the Ford's have proved to be far more reliable and heavy duty in my experience; with the dodge (which I dislike with a passion) coming in second with the GM and chevy equivalents coming in last. My experience.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys- but I think I'm going to stick with my GM HD trucks... I'm going to stick it out until I can get my hands on a '11 GMC 3500HD SRW with the 6.0L gasser and the 6 speed... thanks for the info though- I appreciate it!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

no more 6.0 gasser in the 11's fyi


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1024457 said:


> no more 6.0 gasser in the 11's fyi


I'm pretty sure it's the 6.0L in the GM's- according to the GM interview at the chicago auto show the '11's will feature the Vortec 6000 and Dmax 6.6...

What did you hear for the base engine?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

i have not spoken to one owner who is happy w the 6.4,all complain of dismal fuel mileage 9-11 ,i have 3 customers who have had more than 1 radiator in less than a year,1 has had head gaskets,2 with injector issues,all have been back for reprograming esp for regeneration issues,1 went back for oil cooler-cab removal for this.1 guy is about ready to give it back they cant get the check engine light to stay off.they all say they run good when they run.it is the same block as the 6.0 but 16mm head bolts instead of 14mm,and its been bored out,common rail fuel system instead of heui system.different heads.watch out when you run out of warranty this thing is worse to work on than the 6.0


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

damian;1032098 said:


> i have not spoken to one owner who is happy w the 6.4,all complain of dismal fuel mileage 9-11 ,i have 3 customers who have had more than 1 radiator in less than a year,1 has had head gaskets,2 with injector issues,all have been back for reprograming esp for regeneration issues,1 went back for oil cooler-cab removal for this.1 guy is about ready to give it back they cant get the check engine light to stay off.they all say they run good when they run.it is the same block as the 6.0 but 16mm head bolts instead of 14mm,and its been bored out,common rail fuel system instead of heui system.different heads.watch out when you run out of warranty this thing is worse to work on than the 6.0


wrong on so many levels.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Stock our 6.4's were not good on fuel but not that bad. My CC long box f-350 was averaging about 14.5 empty and 10.5 pulling 12k lbs. My brothers reg cab got about the same. Now after tuning them and ditching the DPF/DOC's I am getting right around 18 empty and almost 13 pulling my the same 12k lbs. I Drove it really nice for a tank and got 19.2. And yes this is hand calculated.
The 6.4's are holding up much better than the 6.0's. O and making 580hp to the wheels with just a tuner and exhaust is great :}


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

And to people saying the 6.4's have a lot of problems I don't know where they are looking. I only Hit 10,000 miles on my truck yesterday but I have a friend with well over 50k on his 09... No problems. I know another guy with a 08 that has 95k on it. Since 20k that truck has been tuned and he beats the HE!! out of it. Only problem is a little seeping out of the rear pinion seal.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I am going to have to agree with rob cook on this one, I'm getting the same fuel milage stock as he was getting stock, I am considering the tune. I have had no problems and I will have put on 20,500 in under a year, most of which is pulling 6k and I have pulled 15,700 a couple times, no problems at all with the exception that one of my running boards is pitting after this past winter, dealer is going to replace.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

agree with the stock mileage numbers, i put 25,000 on it the first year i owned it and they were trouble free, the motor was flawless. they just needed to replace my trailer harness.


----------

